

David Pollak's new book, Simply Lift - henning
https://github.com/dpp/simply_lift

======
henning
See
[http://groups.google.com/group/liftweb/browse_thread/thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/liftweb/browse_thread/thread/7f6ddb80ccffc3e3)
for more info about this upcoming title.

